# Minnesota Snow Storms 2012 - 2013



## PremierL&L

Here's some pics from the storm back on December 9th 10 to 15 inches finally got some time to post!


----------



## tls22

Nice pictures


----------



## nms0219

Nice pictures but i got a dumb question... Doesn't plowing with just a bucket beat the hell out of you? I mean with a plow or box you got something isolating the attachment form the machine. Bucket at full speed vs solid object has got to hurt.


----------



## TKLAWN

I don't see any chains on that bobcat.:waving:


----------



## NBI Lawn

Seeing your pictures is like reliving a nightmare. Where are you located...roughly?


----------



## PremierL&L

nms0219
Nice pictures but i got a dumb question... Doesn't plowing with just a bucket beat the hell out of you? I mean with a plow or box you got something isolating the attachment form the machine. Bucket at full speed vs solid object has got to hurt.

We do a lot of townhouses so a Kage blade box combo would be ideal just haven't ponied up to get one yet. But thats up to the operator wether they blast curbs or not!

NBI Lawn 
Seeing your pictures is like reliving a nightmare. Where are you located...roughly?

Located in the west metro but we do our work in the metro area.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

I would have been happy with a little bit of that!


----------



## cat10

i would love that right now


----------



## FordFisherman

whats your trigger on that lot?


----------



## PremierL&L

FordFisherman;1543098 said:


> whats your trigger on that lot?
> 
> 
> 
> For the stuff in the pics 2" but we had already been to them once in the morning and cleared probably 4-5 inches, these were from when we came back that same evening and they had probably another 9". That account in peticular only needs to be opened then finish when the snow is finished hence the big piles being pushed by the bobcat.
Click to expand...


----------



## Polarismalibu

That was a fun first storm!


----------



## Dodge3500

who makes the snow bucket on the S300?


----------



## PremierL&L

Dodge3500;1543449 said:


> who makes the snow bucket on the S300?


Jenkins Iron and Steel out of Long Prairie by far the best buckets we have had very well built and resonably priced.


----------



## SnowGuy73

NBI Lawn;1542393 said:


> Seeing your pictures is like reliving a nightmare.


I agree, I can't look! :waving:


----------



## ringahding1

iiiiiishh I still have flashbacks from the 2010/2011 winter! This storm wasn't nothing compared to the Dec. 11th-13th 2010, but it was getting on my last nerve when it would not stop snowing. 
The weathermen here are never right when they need to be.

Nice pics!


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Good pictures, everyone in MN should post some here.


----------



## 09Daxman

I just saw this thread, I will have to start taking some pics when im out plowing and post some. If we get any plowable snow soon. Chances of 1-2 thurs to friday if I heard right.


----------



## maverjohn

That was a good storm, then it turned to rain for us, now all we have is ice!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

Nice. We just had a crazy storm like that.


----------



## plowingkid35

Where you at in the west metro? We are over in the west metro as well but do all of our work in the northern part of the cities. I called Jenkins Iron and Steel and had them build me a bucket too, i hope its everything they say it is. Will be picking it up at the end of the week and put her on the S300 as well


----------



## PremierL&L

We work Eden prairie up to Plymouth and roseville to maplewood areas you will love the bucket we have 2 and they are holding up awesome! what size did u get?


----------



## RDWheeler

That storm was a beast! This was my first snowfall with a new route, and new truck/plow setup... Needless to say I was out for a LONGGGG time (35.5 hours) then back out again the following next 2 days!


----------



## snowremoval4les

RDWheeler;1554379 said:


> That storm was a beast! This was my first snowfall with a new route, and new truck/plow setup... Needless to say I was out for a LONGGGG time (35.5 hours) then back out again the following next 2 days!


That looks like a blizzard set-up you have there. Is that a power plow or speed wing? Looks like you were busy!!


----------



## RDWheeler

It is a power plow, this was my first non V-plow since I began plowing... That first big snowfall we had was abou14-16" and I'm still not totally sold on the "wings" vs the V. But I'm working on the conversion!

www.BranchOutShrub.com


----------



## scott3430

I was out for about 37 hours that storm. We got about 12" that storm. Started the season off great! Nice pics!


----------



## plowingkid35

PremierL&L;1553915 said:


> We work Eden prairie up to Plymouth and roseville to maplewood areas you will love the bucket we have 2 and they are holding up awesome! what size did u get?


Well it sounds like we are in the same area, i order a 9 footer from them with the open back and a little bit of custom engraving in the back. We had an 8 foot pusher but after using a big bucket i think thats the way our company would like to go, more use out of the bigger bucket.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

scott3430;1555462 said:


> I was out for about 37 hours that storm. We got about 12" that storm. Started the season off great! Nice pics!


Yeah, I second that... was out with the guys for 47 hours. 31 of those straight.


----------



## PremierL&L

Finally got some plowable snow again!, Here's some pictures from Sunday night.


----------



## PremierL&L

A couple more random shots from the last few pushes. And the last one is our new truck, just got it home Tuesday of course we hit rain and snow on the way home so it needs a bath.


----------



## ringahding1

February has been good this year in MinneSNOWta!


----------



## MajorDave

maverjohn;1547611 said:


> That was a good storm, then it turned to rain for us, now all we have is ice!


You had RAIN in Duluth!? I thought that was the NORTHLAND! I want to move away from NY! In the last 3 years we have had one storm!!! Today we are etting a "wintery mix!" Which equaled rain....ugh


----------

